
Bill Gates says his ‘greatest mistake ever’ was Microsoft losing to Android - happy-go-lucky
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/24/18715202/microsoft-bill-gates-android-biggest-mistake-interview
======
ggm
In order not to lose, Bill then would have had to be more like Bill now.
Remember, back then WSL was either a submarine black ops project or non
existent.

To be android, Microsoft had to embrace git, and Unix and foss. Windows then
was not ready.

The windows phone not only died, it killed Nokia?

~~~
rbanffy
Microsoft would need to be more like Microsoft is today. Probably more than
Microsoft is today as well.

People forget Microsoft had a large chunk of the Smartphone market before the
iPhone changed everything. Android adapted quickly, but Microsoft already had
a number of products they needed to support. There is no shame in that - they
did their best - and better competitors, such as Palm and their WebOS and
Blackberry with their QNX-based BB10 failed as well.

------
rbanffy
There wasn't much he could have done about it. It was company culture that
doomed it.

